# Honeymoon: Where to go?



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I went to Maui and it has everything you just mentioned. Cool little shops, beaches on one side where you can snorkel with sea turtles, amazing jungle hikes and horse trail rides on the other side. Maui is pretty touristy, so you can go to another island if you want a less "tourist resort" feel. You will be sick of Mahi Mahi when you leave...

Everything is pretty pricey there... Never once was I like "oh this is awesome AND cheap" and I was with some people that have spent entire summers there for years. It is your honeymoon though... What I liked about it is that you could leave the resort and explore the town and still be comfortable. Some places I've been to like Costa Rica and and Turks and Caicos you didn't want to leave the resort too much...

If you are looking for cheap --> Tamarindo Beach in Costa Rica is nice, but not the safest place...


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I went to Maui and it has everything you just mentioned. Cool little shops, beaches on one side where you can snorkel with sea turtles, amazing jungle hikes and horse trail rides on the other side. Maui is pretty touristy, *so you can go to another island* if you want a less "tourist resort" feel.


Kauai. Way less touristy (basically just one main road around the island), amazing hikes (google Na Pali coast), some of the nicest beaches, and super laid back people. The north shore around Hanalei is as close to paradise as I've experienced yet, and that town is pretty cool too. However, you pay a premium for hawaii over a lot of other places but if you time it for low season it can be very reasonable.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Peyto said:


> However, you pay a premium for hawaii over a lot of other places but if you time it for low season it can be very reasonable.


Amazingly it's cheaper than many of the others we were looking at. Partly because we can get direct flights for about $750 return...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been to Kauai, it _IS_ absolutely gorgeous! Now this was back in '85-'86! Absolutely awesome scenery. Na Pali coast is stunning. (we did it from the air in a helicopter!) The hotel we stayed at had a deal where you could take a brief scuba lesson in the hotel pool, and then the Dive Master could take a group of 5-10 out for a supervised dive! (limited to like 20-30 ft deep, but an actual scuba dive!) I had snorkeled a lot when I was in the service on rotation in Okinawa, but diving was Waaaay cooler!


They also have what they call "The Grand Canyon" of the pacific! I don't recall the actual name, but the drive up the road is amazing. It really is like a lush, lots of green, tropical Grand Canyon!! Bright red rock & verdant foliage. Really beautiful!

If you are considering Hawaii? Kauai is definitely way cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

Went to Maui for our honeymoon, pretty much everything Bigmountain said. It was nice but don't think we'll go back. Everything there is $$$$$.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Just went to Punta Cana. $1500 each, all inclusive, 10 days and included airfare. Best vacation I've ever had. Stayed at The Melia Caribe Tropical. Food was fantastic, lot's of night life, casino, shows every night. I'd recommend if for sure. 

Booked through cheapcaribean.com.

Edit: But excursions are extra....We did 3 in the 10 days. They were reasonably priced. Snorkling, atv's through the country side, and speed boat tour.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

Hawaii is nice, but the water will be cool that time of year. Not so cool you wouldn't be able to swim in it, but cool enough you wouldn't want to stay in for long. Certainly not balmy like around Caribbean. I'm also not sure you can do Hawaii on $4000 all inclusive during high season, it's not a cheap place. But if you find a deal go for it, Hawaii has everything you want and then some. Kauai is best.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Just went to Punta Cana. $1500 each, all inclusive, 10 days and included airfare. Best vacation I've ever had. Stayed at The Melia Caribe Tropical. Food was fantastic, lot's of night life, casino, shows every night. I'd recommend if for sure.
> 
> Booked through cheapcaribean.com.
> 
> Edit: But excursions are extra....We did 3 in the 10 days. They were reasonably priced. Snorkling, atv's through the country side, and speed boat tour.


I've heard the snorkeling is pretty cool there.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

BELIZE!! Caye Caulker, to be specific. 

I travel a fair amount, and that was one of my all-time favorite vacations. It could have something to do with the people I was with, but the location is pretty awesome. 

Advantages: Relatively inexpensive, they use American $$ (not sure if that'll help you), they speak English, amazing snorkeling and scuba, everyone there is incredibly friendly and seemingly willing to incorporate you into their island life. For example, we saw our waiter from dinner later that night at another bar and hung out with him and his friends.

Disadvantages: ??

On another note, I went to Waikiki this summer and didn't love it. So incredibly crowded it was hard to walk on sidewalks, the beach and water were so crowded, bumper-to-bumper traffic any time of the day or night, no parking etc.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Well... here's two.

Dominican. I just spent my honeymoon there at Sanctuary Cap Cana (15 min from Punta Cana). As far as a honeymoon goes it was awesome, the resort is about 5 times nicer than any other resort I've been to (I'm comparing other 4-5* places).

Sanctuary Cap Cana Golf and Spa Resort

The only issue is it's a bit quiet and secluded, its about 15 min from the more saturated resort areas. Personally that is what I was going for (It's a honeymoon not a party vacation) and all the excursion places will come pick you up anyways. You can walk the beach for miles either direction and hardly see anyone which is 100 times better then getting hounded by locals trying to sell you everything on the punta cana beach and being way overcrowded. You might be able to get a nice room there for $2k each and the service at this place was above anything I've experienced. It's all inclusive, just tip about $20/day.

Costa Rica - I went to Tamarindo (surf town - west coast). This is a super fun place if you want adventure but not many hotels real close. We stayed at Barcelo Langosta beach which is like 3-4*. I liked it, nothing special but the location was just amazing and the grounds were nice. The beaches were killer, surfing was rad (like 7 breaks in the area). There is a lot to do and tamarindo has lots of really cool shops and little restaurants. Expect to pay the same for food and drinks as canda once you leave the resort though. I thought this place was super rad but for a honeymoon I wanted sometihng higher end and more romantic since you only get one.... it's all about the wifey.

http://www.barcelo.com/BarceloHotel...rcelo-langosta-beach/general-description.aspx

Seriously consider Sancuary Cap Cana, it's not like anything I've ever seen. I met a lot of cool people there, a few on their honeymoons as well and they all agreed.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Where to go? Maybe to a different thread. What does this have anything to do with snowboard travel? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Where to go? Maybe to a different thread. What does this have anything to do with snowboard travel? :icon_scratch:


What's wrong bro? Are you 40+ single and jealous? Why else would this upset you. I think no need to comment unless you're helping... this is a perfectly valid thread.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Where to go? Maybe to a different thread. What does this have anything to do with snowboard travel? :icon_scratch:


Sorry I'll go sign up for the honeymooners forum. :icon_scratch:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

These places all sound nice... But I don't think any of them have snow Pout. I think Island Lake Catskiing would be a preferable destination. 

On a serious note, I'd pick Hawaii.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck Hawaii

get out of the states. (yea I'm including Canada)

I voted Belize.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

KansasNoob said:


> These places all sound nice... But I don't think any of them have snow Pout. I think Island Lake Catskiing would be a preferable destination.
> 
> On a serious note, I'd pick Hawaii.


Thanks man! I actually wanted to do Island Lake! I told her that for what we'd pay to sit on a beach for a week, we could be heli/cat boarding some of the best terrain the world has to offer, and staying in an awesome lodge and eating fantastic food every night. I think THAT would be an unforgettable trip.

But the wife has to be happy, and she's apprehensive about avalanche risks.

Also we were talking last night about maybe learning to surf just to keep a "board element" to the trip. Oh and the wedding is at Lake Louise, right on the hill, and the cake topper is a snowboarding couple! :yahoo:

Thanks all for the feedback. I'm leaning to either of the mainland countries (Costa Rica or Belize), I think she's leaning to Hawaii or Aruba. Maybe separate vacations?!?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Kaua'i. It's perfect. Stay away from Poipu and it doesn't feel Americanized at all, yet you have none of the hassle of international travel. I'm a total snow and mountains guy, but I'd move to Kaua'i tomorrow if the opportunity presented itself.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

One couple I know went to Hawaii for their honeymoon, and did some surfing. No experience but wake boarding, and had a blast.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

If you go to Kawai though you're going to be paying well over $100/day for food + more for drinks. I mean based on the budget numbers you showed I'd be looking for an all inclusive resort.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

San Pedro, Belize. It hits all of your requirements. It's where I had my honeymoon last year. Hit me up if you're considering it. 

Photo from the our resort's dock


San Pedro, Belize by JFugett, on Flickr


----------



## Karpediem (Aug 29, 2007)

^Well...that would work for me.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Lagomorphic said:


> BELIZE!! Caye Caulker, to be specific.
> 
> I travel a fair amount, and that was one of my all-time favorite vacations. It could have something to do with the people I was with, but the location is pretty awesome.
> 
> ...


Yup. My partner at work has a place there, takes his family 2x a year. Avid scuba dude, nothing but great things to say.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Also we were talking last night about maybe learning to surf just to keep a "board element" to the trip. Oh and the wedding is at Lake Louise, right on the hill, and the cake topper is a snowboarding couple! :yahoo:
> :


I had a terrible time learning to surf in Hawaii....shoulder to shoulder with tourists learning to surf. Hands down the most unenjoyable experience there. The rest of it was cool, but im still sayin Belize.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

if you want to keep her happy, never refer to her as 'the wifey',haha

Belize...been trying to do a midwinter trip to belize for 15 years, may just happen this feb, some pretty incredible deals can be found, a friend went last winter for 7 days/$700 and it was awesome


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Casual said:


> If you go to Kawai though you're going to be paying well over $100/day for food + more for drinks. I mean based on the budget numbers you showed I'd be looking for an all inclusive resort.


It's surprisingly easy to eat very well in Kaua'i for far less than that.


----------



## Lagomorphic (Jan 9, 2013)

Banjo said:


> I had a terrible time learning to surf in Hawaii....shoulder to shoulder with tourists learning to surf. Hands down the most unenjoyable experience there. The rest of it was cool, but im still sayin Belize.


Yep, if you want to learn to surf, DON'T take a lesson from the places that are set up on the beach. Go out with a surf guide - they'll pick you up and take you to a much better location. And their board selection is much better. Their prices are actually comparable.

We found our guides in Waikiki via a surfing forum I'm on and just googling and checking out reviews. We already knew how to surf, but they'll usually take beginners too. (In case anyone is interested, we went out with Kimo the "surf guru" twice and the guys at Quality Surf Shop once. I recommend both. Kimo's a trip.)

But I'd still recommend Belize over Waikiki.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Waikiki is the suck IMO. Crazy developed and touristy. Not a true Hawaii experience at all. If you're gonna have to go to Oahu at least get up on the north shore.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> It's surprisingly easy to eat very well in Kaua'i for far less than that.


This. Awesome spots for Hawaiian BBQ plate lunches which shouldn't run you more than 8 bucks, plus foodland is the greatest grocery store in existence and is centrally located on the north shore - fresh and local fruit, veggies, fish, not to mention an impressive poke selection.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

My family is from Costa Rica, and having traveled all around the carribean, and S. America I find Costa Rica to be my favorite. Visit the west coast (east coast isn't as nice). And enjoy life! Enjoy!


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BTW fuck Hawaii, expensive, touristy, ugh. I'd only consider Maui, or Kuai. Fuck big island.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay don't want to put a damper on the discussion since it's all really helpful, but I think we've decided to focus on Belize for now and see if we can get something excellent in our price range! :yahoo:

Thanks again! :bowdown:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Okay don't want to put a damper on the discussion since it's all really helpful, but I think we've decided to focus on Belize for now and see if we can get something excellent in our price range! :yahoo:
> 
> Thanks again! :bowdown:


Good choice


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Awesome, you guys will have a great time


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Casual said:


> What's wrong bro? Are you 40+ single and jealous? Why else would this upset you. I think no need to comment unless you're helping... this is a perfectly valid thread.


Haha. Not in the least bit jealous. I travel like a fiend and am quite content with my ladies. As a matter of fact, congrats to OP for finding a woman who makes him happy. Head to Belize or Costa Rica.....and when you're there be sure to get off the resort and go experience the local culture. The resort workers are usually good to offer legit and safe suggestions. As simple as it sounds, often something like Expedia has given me GREAT deals on traveling to Latin America. Sincere comment.......

That being said, I've been coming to this thread for quite some time and know it to be a "SNOWBOARD travel" thread.

Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums > Snowboarding Travel > General Travel Forum > Honeymoon: Where to go?

So, I suggest posting to where the thread belongs.....maybe in off-topic or somewhere along those lines. If you're going on a mountain honeymoon (which others have inquired about before) then by all means, thread belongs here. :thumbsup: However, if your focus is snorkeling along an all-inclusive coastline......that's not snowboarding.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Okay don't want to put a damper on the discussion since it's all really helpful, but I think we've decided to focus on Belize for now and see if we can get something excellent in our price range! :yahoo:
> 
> Thanks again! :bowdown:


Congrats. Haven't been at any of the places on your list, thus no vote from me, but I'm sure, you'll have a great time :thumbsup: :yahoo: 
I'm not sure, how the winds are at Belize, but maybe it's a good place to pick up kitesurfing? I'm pretty sure, you two would love this sport (we've done a PADI diving course during our honeymoon and had a blast getting into a new sport together)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Based on what my wife wants to do someday I'd say Hawaii. I'd personally be leaning more to Costa Rica but that's because I want to surf there. But I feel like any of those places would be a good time if your just looking to mellow out.
I've also heard Panama is awesome and really cheap, might want to look into that.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

freshy said:


> Based on what my wife wants to do someday I'd say Hawaii. I'd personally be leaning more to Costa Rica but that's because I want to surf there. But I feel like any of those places would be a good time if your just looking to mellow out.
> I've also heard Panama is awesome and really cheap, might want to look into that.


+1 for Panama. Still not a mainstream surf destination but has insane waves.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> Congrats. Haven't been at any of the places on your list, thus no vote from me, but I'm sure, you'll have a great time :thumbsup: :yahoo:
> I'm not sure, how the winds are at Belize, but maybe it's a good place to pick up kitesurfing? I'm pretty sure, you two would love this sport (we've done a PADI diving course during our honeymoon and had a blast getting into a new sport together)


2nd largest barrier reef in the world. Awesome scuba terrain.


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

I went to Punta Cana, Dominican Republic. It was like $2200 for a week for both all inclusive at a Dreams Resort


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

we did 7 day safari in Tanzania (morogoro, lake manyara, serengeti, Tarangire, lake victoria) & ended it with 7 days on the beautiful beaches Zanzibar... I cant recommend something like that enough, its expensive but if your lucky your only having one honeymoon, make it unforgettable...


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been to Costa Rica, Nicaragua and Panama. I know you are looking to settle on Belize but Panama is cool place.. kind of in between Costa/Nica. Nica is a bit too undeveloped yet for a honeymoon (IMO), Costa may be a bit too developed (for those that like off the beaten path) but I still have loved my trips there.

In Costa Rica... my favorite spot is a beach south of Tamarindo called Playa Avellanas. I think I heard they may have paved the road getting there or at least improved it, but it was a bit of a hassle which helped keep things quiet. Literally everything you would want in a beach, especially if you like to surf as well. And for my travels, the best beach bars in the world in Lolas. 

Barbados is an awesome, awesome place.. not as cheap as the CA spots and probably a healthy flight for you. You have some surfing thats rideable for schmoes like me if its the right time of year but the world class break there is a bit gnarly if you aren't good. Its a fun island, great food, cool people, nice mix of stuff to do and see.

We did the Hawaii thing, Kauai and Maui. It was hella expensive and definitely a bit touristy, but we got out of the hotel every day except one to explore. Even as a novice surfer I got to ride some fun waves in honolua and then a spot near poipu. Both islands were nice but Kauai was amazing. 

Have been to some of the others on your list and I would say meh to a few. Belize is one place I haven't been but have only heard good things from friends that have, so I'm sure you will enjoy it there. Too many places to see, so little time and money!!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

My Favorite topic. Hawaii. Seriously, anyone who know me thinks I have a problem. My husband and I went to the Big Island and it was AMAZING. We stayed in Kona, which we loved. It was a little town that you could walk:yahoo: around easily, with a lot of really cool little shops. We met a couple who stayed in Hilo, the other airport town on the island, and they wished they had stayed in Kona. Apparantly it wasn't as nice, and rained a lot more. We went in March and the weather was fine. It rained in the morning for a half hour to an hour and then it was sunny for the rest of the day. We hiked to the green sand beach, which was incredible, went to the Volcano National park, also amazing...we hiked into an old lave tube which had crystal all over the walls on the inside, we drove to see the lava flow into the ocean at night, which was also beautiful, we drove the whole perimeter of the island. We saw waterfalls, met all kinds of awesome people. We found a swap meet ran by hippies, checked out some antique stores with cool old Hawaii stuff. Best trip EVER. I want to go to Kauai next time because I love to hike and there is an amazing place in Waimea Canyon that is called the Grand Canyon of the Pacific. I think there is more to do on the Big Island, but I do not know from experience. If you haven't already booked your honeymoon, I would totally recomend The Big Island of Hawaii, and I would suggest the Royal Kona Hotel. It was not one of the nicest hotels (I think it was 3 stars) but I thought it was great. Very nice if you get a room in the alii tower, I would recommend a "corner king" room. You can book on AAVacations.com for pretty cheap. I don't work for any of these places, Just LOVE them. The hotel was within walking distance to all the little shops. Although we rented a moped (not my idea) the first day to check stuff out before we realized how close we were to all the little shops. (I would recommend renting a 4X4 to go see all the cool scenery around the island....we ignored the rental companies "suggestion" of staying off certain roads. My husband is a pro at four wheeling) We originally rented a convertable, but couldn't get everywhere we wanted to go with it. Also March is perfect timing because the Humpback whales are in Kona to give birth to their calves. We went on a whale watching cruise, which was incredible...something I will never forget. You also see dolphins, which swam with our cruise boat and did flips to show off. The Big Island is unique also because it has 4 of the 5 major climate zones. You can even snowboard in Hawaii, on top of an inactive volcano.Honestly, there probably hasn't been a day that I haven't thought about Hawaii since I have been back, and I am now planning to live there one day. Ok so , I got a little carried away, needless to say, my vote is Hawaii.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oops. I see you've already chosen! I am sure you will have a blast there as well, I have heard good things. My cousin is a journalist, and has been to Belize for work, He said it is amazing! Have fun, and congrats on the wedding!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Wife and I went to Playa del Carmen (south of Cancun) for a week this past October.

We paid a little over $1700 Canadian for the both of us
All inclusive, flew with Sunwing
Includes taxes and fees
Includes tips for the bar and house keeping ($600 Pesos)
Includes the extra we paid for 2 excursions, all day snorkeling at the cenotes and all day adventure/zip lining at a park ($175 US)
Includes the souvenirs we purchased in town ($200 Pesos)
Includes one week airport parking at Pearson International ($96 Canadian)

The catch. We went during hurricane season but there was not a single cloud in the sky the whole time we were there. Fried and looked like a cooked lobster even with 50 spf every few hours. Limited my exposure to the sun after the 3rd day.


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

Some photos at the resort and some random wildlife hanging around the resort, Iberostar Tucan.

I lied. There is a photo where there are some clouds in the sky.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

I cant believe I forgot to mention the night dive in Kona to see the Manta Rays!!! Check it out on youtube!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! Yeah we haven't booked anything yet but I think we're 99% set on Belize now. Should be fun!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

Clarion said:


> Some photos at the resort and some random wildlife hanging around the resort, Iberostar Tucan.
> 
> I lied. There is a photo where there are some clouds in the sky.


Nice pics, the place looks beautiful! Now I am jonesing for some sunshine...Nothing but grey skies in Michigan for like six more months, LOL.


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Thanks for the feedback! Yeah we haven't booked anything yet but I think we're 99% set on Belize now. Should be fun!


Traveling is fun to me regardless of where ( ok maybe not ANYWHERE..but you know) sunshine and beaches, cool people and some drinks, ya can't go wrong. I was going to go to Belize for a school trip, but it fell through, anyways there were all kinds of adventures to go on. Post some pics when you return home!:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

newbie96 said:


> Traveling is fun to me regardless of where ( ok maybe not ANYWHERE..but you know) sunshine and beaches, cool people and some drinks, ya can't go wrong. I was going to go to Belize for a school trip, but it fell through, anyways there were all kinds of adventures to go on. Post some pics when you return home!:thumbsup:



Will do!  Just gotta see if it's in the finances. Damn weddings aren't cheap! :blink:


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Will do!  Just gotta see if it's in the finances. Damn weddings aren't cheap! :blink:


Unless you do Vegas like we did....LOL.. Most "wifey's" aren't up for Vegas, and sometimes I wish we did a conventional wedding, but we did save TONS of $ and had fun. Have fun with the planning! I'm sure it will be beautiful, and you can always post pone the honeymoon a bit, if you need to.

BTW when we went to Hawaii, it was about $2400 for round trip airfare from MI and the ocean front room. Food was not included, and the rental was also another added cost. It wasnt too bad, and we could have done it cheaper. Wherever you go, I would recommend getting info from the locals, we saved $ by not being sucked into the tourist restaruants. WAY CHEAPER!!


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Will do!  Just gotta see if it's in the finances. Damn weddings aren't cheap! :blink:


Oh another tip...Check out VRBO.com whereever you go, for lodging. Sometimes you can find a whole house or condo to rent instead of a hotel, this can be lots cheaper, plus you could get a kitchen and eat in a little to save $. It has helped us budget our spring break trips with our kids when we were trying to be careful with cash.


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

newbie96 said:


> Oh another tip...Check out VRBO.com whereever you go, for lodging. Sometimes you can find a whole house or condo to rent instead of a hotel, this can be lots cheaper, plus you could get a kitchen and eat in a little to save $. It has helped us budget our spring break trips with our kids when we were trying to be careful with cash.


Kauai is amazing. Not touristy, tons to do, no douche clubs or crazy nightlife, just chill place. What about Cabo? You could probably get a gorgeous place in Cabo, really reasonable prices..


----------



## newbie96 (Dec 19, 2013)

MJP said:


> Kauai is amazing. Not touristy, tons to do, no douche clubs or crazy nightlife, just chill place. What about Cabo? You could probably get a gorgeous place in Cabo, really reasonable prices..


My next trip to Hawaii will definitely be the island of Kauai. I am seriously looking forward to hiking Waimea Canyon. Pictures look amazing, so I know it will be even more breathtaking in person.:yahoo:


----------

